# janitor adventures



## Deleted member 2626 (May 2, 2016)

I was staying with family in altoona, Pa, sleeping on their back porch with my pooch and riding a bike- working a job at a dish T.V. office as a janitor. starting pay 9.00 bucks. first day I hated it and knew 8 hours cleaning up after 50% morbidly obese that ate a diet of all day soda and microwaveble food was bad. and i was almost expected to be talkative at all times. i like too much quiet for that joint.
i had probably 3 days in when i had a few days off and decided to go have a solitudinal day at the local Motel 6, drink and play ukulele and write. i roll in feeling very good about getting away from my families house and being alone for a night or two. i pulled my old wagon in to the spot and had to move being i parked in front of the wrong room. i had my dog sit while i pulled into the new spot when a pretty blonde gal wlaked out and conversed with my dog. she asked if he was mine, "Um, yeah thats why he's right there." Well, a rarity in my monkish ways, she took interest to me and we exchanged numbers and she asked to hang, after i did my few errands of walking a mile down the road to acquire some baritone ukulele strings. i got a text from her when i got back saying I was cute or something to that extent and that she was gonna come over to my room. she came over, in too much ghetto make up. and up front as she was invited herself to drink with me. We walked down to a bar where i was supposed to wash dishes when i was last around town. Later after a few beers, that I paid for she said she could tell i was a little taken aback by her. i up front told her she needed not that much make up that she was fine without it. Well it got weird from here, after her come ons. She admitted she had come here to commit suicide and that somehow i had unknowingly convinced her to not do it. and that i was some kind of savior. she admitted to being an ex junkie and showed me her "old" tracks. this didn't drive me away i am open minded i guess and a gal's company was kind of nice, though even in her midst i still had that misanthropic tug to spend my day as intended, chilling in my room with my dog drinking beer. now, she was on her phone constantly, for what I did not know. but would I sign for Western union cash coming through at the grocery store? sure. we walk down and its sketchy doing it because she has no I.D. and i have to sign and show mine. she immediately buys another six pack, which I'll say, the splitting of the first earlier she fucking slammed. we get back and there's a black dude waiting for her. she hand's three others and says c'ya and heads in with him. . . okay. I feel twisted after her presence. Like she had some unseen poison or force I couldn't quite figure. i fucking missed her already, but when she was around I was kind of thinking how to ditch. So later on that eveing she knocks on my door and comes back in and chills. night ends later when i tell her I'm hittin the sack. The next morning we both had agreed a sleep over would have been well appointed-through text. oh well. i am no poon hound anymore.
i see her the next morning when i'm out with my dog and comp. coffee. Not in as much a mood, but she hangs a minute, me helping her pick up the shortest of butts from ash trays and her smoking them. she is very warm towards me as i tell her i have to work this day. she hugs me and kisses my face. and loves up my dog as we depart and tells me I better hear from her again, i tell her a phone works both ways. TO BE CONTINUED>


----------



## Kim Chee (May 2, 2016)

All kinds of stuff is going through my mind right now.

Sounds like you're dealing with a professional.


----------



## petergreen (May 2, 2016)

I've met a lot of 'interesting' people on the road, but nothing quite like that.


----------



## Tony Pro (May 2, 2016)

I enjoy your writing style, man. What kinds of things do you write when you stay in motels?


----------



## Haystack (May 2, 2016)

I get a fishy vibe about her, be careful man I would hate for it to turn bad for ya. Subbed for updates..


----------



## Rob Nothing (May 2, 2016)

your braver than I am. when a lone girl comes hustling me like that I assume the worst.. just not worth the insanity any more. some people have got skills making quick cash, me I'm more the making quick exits kind.. ditching opportunists while the gettings good.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 3, 2016)

yer leaving us hanging @Tatanka !


----------



## Odin (May 5, 2016)

Waiting for the suprise twist to this tale.
Drug deal gone bad at the motel 6.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (May 6, 2016)

naw.... no drug deal. I've been on my own enough, even though not fully at times to have a good head.
took a while to get back to this, being off grid and having to use library computer. Not diligent enough to type on a freaking tablet, just came into town to head up my pops land to work for a blueberry farm guy instead of some contractor dick. anywho how and what. . .

Well, as i departed and was nearing my aunt and uncles place to stash my vehicle and pooch to ride one of their bikes to work, she texts me saying she misses me and Mato(my dog) well sheeeet. whatever i go to work, still not feeling this employment and wondering what the fuck this chick is up to now, since she was supposed to receive a ride back to her apartment in somerset. i don't hear from her for a bit and a day or so or as much as i can remember she contacts me. i come up with the idea to go see her in somerset. about an hour or two drive west and south a bit of Altoona. she's down but shit if I hardly hear back, where are you and address and whatnot? i go out of my way to be heard and she barely responds. then, finally she says the address and that she just had her as kicked and i'll think its funny. . .ooo this get interesting. i pursue, (due to loneliness or just the general want for change and a little movement out of Altoona.?) I get to somerset and stop at a gas station till i finally hear back. no response. Get another very cheap Indian owned motel, thanks to prior labor funds, and as i am fading into my usual "ahh me and the pooch and comfort alone" she hits me up. i get to her address but she doesn't come out. okay, the .357 concealed comes up to within reach and i drive over to a laundromat and park and text her to come over there, as i am not coming back, i saw the guy inside the apartment window. is it my generally good person ways or just curiousness or what? (i still have no answer and this was a year ago since this all went down) She comes over to the laundromat, ALONe and I get out and she embraces me, black eye and bruised face. Oh, "her neighbor kicked her ass because she slept with his old man a long time ago". hehe. some of you are thinking, get the fuck out dude. We go back to get some clothes from her trash and refuse ridden apartment where there is a different black dude, way young inside, he's a bit slow and she took him in supposedly and helped him out. He was cool though, legitly chill when she went on to call me her boyfriend and that she wouldn't be back again. . .? I take her with me back to the motel, after a stop for 40s. At the motel i can see she is busted up, broken finger maybe and nose and black eye. she showers and i see her young yet aged body nude. i have no real sex appeal here. . . We smoke and i get paranoid of her questioning a random girl I.D. sticker I had found that fall in KY, that I stuck on my subaru. she is kind of hanging on me and we go to bed with her naked and bleeding a bit in the cheap sheets, my .357 snub nose tucked away in my boot in the reachable vicinity. that night when seated my dog got kind of weird with her coming to be near and on me. anyway next morning, i'm like okay, gotta get her gone and head out., don't need no police interaction, pot and an uninspected vehicle. she is down with it too, kind of coyly. goes on to say too if she hadn't been beaten up we would have fucked. We could have, yet i had no intentions or even thought to either, but there i was, her naked, me in my skivvies. "there is drama and shit talking going on in town about the fight" i drop her off. and after some mixed feelings after leaving her, she is arrested. Taken to a psych ward, where she contacted me from and we spoke a few times. then, when they were discharging her the police came and took her to somerset county prison. turns out what happened is, the neighbor below had been broken into and robbed and their little dog had its throat slit. this is no shit. thats why her neighbor tried to kill her. look it up Virginia Campbell, somerset, PA robbery and dog slaying. she denied it all to me. she was sentenced to I believe 2 years or more because of already being on probation. this girl was very pretty but the dope and shit living did her in. she's border line nuts. we exchanged a letter from prison and haven't heard or really looked into her since. . .haha. over a year ago this month I believe Life life life
And i don;'t just write in motels dude. But, poetry lyrics, anger, hate, thinking, living, the road, anti society, love of life and my dog, random events, such as this, etc etc. if i missed anything i will update but that is the wild story. just an hour and half away from "home"


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 6, 2016)

thanks for sharing this story man, it's pretty interesting. i'd try using the return key a little more often though.


----------



## TMG51 (May 8, 2016)

She was nuts from minute one. Still should'a got the tip in at least.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (May 10, 2016)

atleast the tip i know. or atleast my dick sucked. been too long but oh well


----------



## ezagent (Oct 27, 2018)

You might be color blind. Red flags were waving violently throughout the story.


----------



## Object (Oct 27, 2018)

Dayum! I like the story though from that point you bought baritone uke Strings! 
I had one once.. 
I also had two encounters I can recall, with wingnuts such as this..
One was an ex-stripper named delicious as her tramp stamp stated, 
And the other was in a warming shelter during a snow storm.. 
Delicious tried stealing my happy camper pants and Sony camcorder.. 
The other gal, I didn't get to know that we'll as I was asked to leave the shelter for being intoxicated the next day... 
Lol!
The people you'll meet....


----------

